# ISPconfig und Horde



## redi78 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe meinen Server nach folgender Anleitung aufgesetzt:
http://www.ispconfig.org/docs/INSTALL_UBUNTU_8.04.txt

Beim letzten Abschnitt (Horde Konfiguration) häng ich jetzt. Wie rufe ich Horde auf (URL) und wo muss ich Horde konfigurieren?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
redi78


----------



## Burge (29. Juli 2009)

aus deiner txt...



> Important parameters to change are (in Horde setup) :
> ###
> Horde URL (change it to /horde3)


wenn du das also gemacht hast, dann ist das Verzeichnis wohl /horde3 und dann solltest dir maybe noch ein symlink irgendwo hinlegen.


----------



## redi78 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

mhh Horde Setup wurde ja noch gar nicht gestartet. Wie mache ich denn das. Ich habe lediglich das hier ausgeführt:


```
First of all, install the horde3 and Imp4 packages (Ubuntu/Debian)
___
apt-get install horde3 imp4 gollem kronolith2 mnemo2 nag2 turba2
pear install --onlyreqdeps Log Mail Mail_Mime MDB2 File Date
___

It is then necessary to setup an Alias for Apache. 
If you want horde only on single pages, that are created with ispc3:
Add the following line to ISPConfig->Sites->Web Domain->Options->Apache directives
If you want to access webmail on all pages add the following line to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
###
Alias /horde3 /usr/share/horde3
###

Allow Apache to write horde configuration files :
___
chown -R www-data:www-data /etc/horde
```
Wie starte ich das Setup?

lg redi78


----------



## Burge (29. Juli 2009)

schau mal hier.

http://wiki.debian.org/Horde


----------



## redi78 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

super danke. Ich meld mich wieder sollte es Probleme geben. 

Danke und lg aus Wien,
redi78


----------



## redi78 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

beim ersten Aufruf von Horde (http://domain/horde3/) erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Horde3 configuration disabled by default because the administration/install wizard gives the whole world too much access to the system. Read /usr/share/doc/horde3/README.Debian.gz on how to allow access.

Was genau muss ich da jetzt tun? Ich komm nicht weiter. 

Gibt es eine Alternative zu Horde. Bei ISPConfig2 hatte ich UebiMiau am Laufen. Geht das auch mit ISPConfig3?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe?


----------



## redi78 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

beim ersten Aufruf von Horde (http://domain/horde3/) erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



Zitat von redi78:


> Horde3 configuration disabled by default because the administration/install wizard gives the whole world too much access to the system. Read /usr/share/doc/horde3/README.Debian.gz on how to allow access.


Was genau muss ich da jetzt tun? Ich komm nicht weiter. 

Gibt es eine Alternative zu Horde. Bei ISPConfig2 hatte ich UebiMiau am Laufen. Geht das auch mit ISPConfig3?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe?


----------



## Burge (29. Juli 2009)

schau dir doch den von mir geschickten link mal an da steht doch auch das per default genau das kommt und was man dann machen soll.

benutze den Horde selber nicht daher kann ich dir als Empfehlung wirklich nur den link gegeben.


----------



## redi78 (29. Juli 2009)

Welche Alternative könntest du mir empfehlen?

lg redi78


----------



## Burge (29. Juli 2009)

hatte bisher immer nur *UebiMiau Webmail
* im einsatz. kann dir da nicht viel weiterhelfen. Aber die anderen Kollegen hier haben bestimmt noch ein paar tips.


----------



## Till (30. Juli 2009)

Horde ist ein aüßert schwierig zu installierendes Programm und ich kann Dir nur abraten es zu verwenden. Hat bei mir nur Ärger gemacht.



> Gibt es eine Alternative zu Horde. Bei ISPConfig2 hatte ich UebiMiau am Laufen. Geht das auch mit ISPConfig3?


Du kannst jedes beliebige Webmail programm nehmen, das sich per pop3 oder imap verbinden kann. Versuch es doch mal mit roundcube.


----------

